# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Shot Crete retaining walls- strong?

## BLOKE1

Gday. Admin- I apologise as this relates to another post albeit a different question. 
I am in process of purchasing a unit to live in. This unit slopes down significantly at the back and the back seperate property has a retain wall between us. 
It is an engineering feat!  Im guessing approx 5m tall (roof of two storey house sits about a meter above it in height) by 12-14m. 
I wasnt there during construction but it replaced a crib lock retain wall around 2 years ago whilst excavation took place at rear block. 
Anecdotally I have been told by the elderly neighbour that during excavation they conveniently damaged the crib lock wall so removed it. They created a curved shot Crete wall, cantilevered and with drainage behind, - then created a large brick face wall vertical and in front of it.  
Shot Crete retain walls any good? Reliable if built right?   Or done like every other retain wall that leans (except for crib lock walls).  
Interested in your thoughts.

----------


## havabeer

Got any pics? I dont know what shot crete is? 
A quick google says its just normal concrete just blasted at high velocities. Dont see why the strength would be any different

----------


## droog

Used regularly in mining and road / rail excavations and construction.  

> Reliable if built right

   :2thumbsup:

----------

